# منتديات الاسره والمجتمع > كراميش الحصن >  شخبط شخابيط

## بياض الثلج

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
شخبط شخابيط 




*قالت الفنانة ؟؟؟ ..!!! نانسي عجرم ..!!!* 


*(شخبط شخابيط ... لخبط لخابيط ... مسك الألوان ورسم عالحيط ..*
*شخبط شخابيط ... لخبط لخابيط ... مسك الألوان ورسم عالحيط )..* 


*كما وقالت الفنانة ؟؟؟... !!! هيفاء وهبي !!!*
*إلي بيضرب أخته ... نوتي ....!!!!*
*وإلي مش عارف شو ... نوتي ...!!!!* 

*نوتي نوتي ....!!!* 


*كما وقالت هيفاء وهبي غضب الله عليها ...!!!*
*ليك الواوا بوس الواوا ... خلي الواوا أح* 
*لما بست الواوا كله صارت بح صح ..* 


*وهنا نتحدث إليكم ونريد منكم النقاش الجاد ...* 


***ماذا تعني هذه الكلمات المعبرة فعلا .. ؟؟؟* 

*وهل هي موجوده في القاموس العربي ... الإسلامي ؟؟!!!* 



***هل هذه الكلمات من تأليف مؤلفين عرب ... أم تأليف لفكر أجنبي متوج بأفكار أمريكيه ؟؟؟؟* 

*** هل تلقى هذه الأغاني الفاشلة قبولا من أطفالنا ... او من الأهل !!؟؟؟* 
*وما رأي كراميشنا أيظا..؟*
***مستعار*

----------


## المتميزة

معك حق  هاد كلام منحط 
وللاسف تلك الاغاني موجهة للاطفال  يعني بصراحة هي من غير معنى او هدف 
مجرد ايقاع موسيقى بس

----------


## بياض الثلج

الأطفال متعلقين فيها كتير
وان الاهل منعوا بروحوا يسمعوها برا البيت  :SnipeR (60):

----------


## المتميزة

> الأطفال متعلقين فيها كتير
> وان الاهل منعوا بروحوا يسمعوها برا البيت


  يعني هيك صارت ادمان ههههه

----------


## هدوء عاصف

بياض الثلج اهلا بكِ  :Smile: 

[align=center] 

الشخابيط وعبارات التنديد (النوتي) ، ليست بعبارات دخيلة على الثقافة العربية والاسلامية ، وانما هي وجِدت ومن الأساس لتحديث الثقافة الغربية ودمجها مع الثقافات الاخرى حول العالم ومنها العربية والاسلامية ، طبعا المُلام هنا ليس الغرب او مناصريهم وانما هم العرب انفسهم ، فقد عُرف العرب عبر التاريخ بحبهم للحداثة والتطوير ، ونحن نلمس ذلك في جميع مجالات حياتنا ، فبحمد الله اوصلتنا الحداثة الى سطح القمر والمريخ ، وقريبا سنحط في قاع كوكب الارض لأننا سأمنا كغيرنا من الصعود للأعلى  :Icon29: 
[/align]

----------


## شذى البنفسج

كله تخبيص بتخبيص ..

 :Bl (23):

----------


## تاج النساء

فعلا اشياء حطت الشعب العربي بكف الهاوية

----------


## تيتو

[SIZE="5"][align=justify]يعني الموضوع فاشل لإنوا الشعب بدو أي اشي يضحكوا اذا كان شخبط شخبيط ولا اذا كان عبد الحليم أو أم كلثوم أو فيروز أو فريد الأطرش أهم اشي البسمة الي صار الها زمان ما شفناها من عصر الجاهلية أيام عمك أبو لهب[/align][/SIZE]



بس مع هيك يسلموا.
تيتو 2009

----------


## قلبي ألماس

جميعها كلمات لتبعدنا عن لغتنا العربية الإسلامية

----------

